# Beyond Frustrated!



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I need some advice and some help. I've had IBS-C for the past 2 1/2 yrs, and I just can't get it under control...my doctors don't really help me at all, or get me drugs to help me control it better. I try everything people tell me, eat more fibre, change my diet, get more excersize, and nothing seems to be helping. MY parents don't understand and say keep going to the doctors, but I'm so fed up and frustrated because they never do anything for me. My Doc acts like he is sick of seeing me! I've gone to 2 other doctors with the same response...I finally got put on Buscopan, and that's just not cutting it. I don't know what to do! It's keeping me from so many things in life, and I'm sick of it! I'm depressed, discouraged, and feel so alone in this fight! Help!!!!!


----------

